# Tempa T workin out



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

He don't look very big but looks like hes benching 140kg for quite a few reps...We reckon its real or nay?


----------



## tom_91 (Jul 7, 2009)

He is farily large probs legit.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

What do you mean legit. Guys fkn the most annoying dude i've ever seen.

But in good shape none the less lol.


----------



## deejpj (Apr 7, 2007)

TEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEMPZ


----------



## tom_91 (Jul 7, 2009)

i mean he is in good shape which makes it seem likely the 140kg lift is legit.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

What I find strange is I actually agree with alot of what the guy is saying.


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Next hype!!


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

I said get out car

He's on the next hype I'm on the next hype

Smash all the things in your frige

Loooool he's songs are only good in Nappa


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

I said get out the car!!

This ain't a PAR!!!!


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

I like the guy. He doesn't take himself too seriously.

Also, I dunno what you're on about the guy is pretty huge and probably has beastly genetics.


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

To be honest that picture doesn't do him justice I've seen him on stage, he's not that tall but is in cracking shape


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Goat


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

hes got the BBC genetics


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Solo 45 is pretty big too.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes said:


> Solo 45 is pretty big too.


Solo is a ****ing beast


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Won't get none of your cds back


----------



## Waffle (May 12, 2015)

CLEAR!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Draw for the baseball bat SWWWWINGGGGG


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Never heard of either


----------

